# Community-Treffen - Empire: Total War 23.2.2009



## Lucky.Smile (28. Februar 2009)

*[Erfahrungsbericht] Community-Event - Empire: Total War vom 23.2.2009*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​  

 Keine zweieinhalb Wochen ist es her, als ich gefragt wurde ob ich nicht zu einem Community-Event des neuen Strategiespiels Empire: Total War nach München kommen möchte.
 Was für eine Frage, natürlich habe ich eingewilligt. Einige Zeit später saß ich dann auch schon sonntags morgens um 9 Uhr auf dem Weg von Köln nach München im Auto. Eines wurde mir nach der Reise klar: Das nächste mal nehme ich die Bahn oder einen Flieger. 6 Stunden mit dem Auto bei schlechtem Wetter ist nun wirklich kein Vergnügen.
 Dort angekommen musste ich mich erst einmal durch die sehr komisch angeordneten Straßen in München quälen um zu meinem kleinen bescheidenen Hotel in einem der äußeren Randbezirke zu kommen. Nach dem einchecken ging es erst einmal daran München zu erkunden. Mit einem alten Bekannten stieß ich richtung Innenstadt vor. Zwischen schönen alten Bauten und den neuesten Autos die der Markt hergibt, stolperte ich über den kläglichen Versuch der Münchner Karneval zu feiern. Gerne hätte ich denen mal gezeigt wie das die Kölner machen, aber da nach 6 Stunden Auto der Magen doch recht leer war, zog mich der Duft des Münchner Hofbräuhauses magisch an. Deftiges Essen mit einem ordentlichen Maß ist schon was Tolles.
 Danach tourten wir noch ein bisschen in der Stadt herum, bevor es anschließend auch schon ab ins Hotel ging und ich ganz erschöpft von dem anstrengendem Tag ins Bett fiel.

 Nach einer nicht so erholsamen Nacht auf einem relativ unbequemen  Bett, besuchte ich erst einmal die Allianz-Arena. Nach langer Überredung meiner Begleitung zu einer Führung durch das Stadion, gab ich mich geschlagen und folgte dem großen Haufen von Touristen durch die grauen und langen Gänge dieses wirklich beeindruckenden Gebäudes. Wie ich halt bin, konnte ich nicht umher allen kund zu tun wie toll es doch war, dass der 1.FC Köln den Münchnern die erste Niederlage im eigenen Stadion verschafft hatte.

 Anderthalb Stunden später war es aber auch schon an der Zeit sich Richtung Sega aufzumachen. 10 Autominuten Später stand ich dann vor der großen Eingangstüre. Voller Vorfreude und Spannung betrat ich den mit einem großem Empire: Total War Poster bestückten Aufzug.
 Kaum öffnete sich die Türe, stand ich Herrn Weidenbeck und ein paar anderen Leuten gegenüber die mir direkt die Hand entgegenstreckten. Nach kurzem Vorstellen ging es dann erst einmal in ein kleines Büro in dem wir alle geduldig ein paar Minuten warten mussten bevor es losgehen konnte. Dann war es endlich so weit. Mit großen Augen und einer gehörigen Portion Vorfreude ging es ein paar Meter weiter zum nächstgelegenem Raum, in dem ich die nächsten 6 Stunden verbringen würde. Als erstes wurden uns *Mark O’Connell* (Online Marketing Manager) und *Jan van der Crabben* (Game Designer) vorgestellt. Ohne großes drum herum, führte Jan uns erst einmal die Große Kampagne vor. Doch neben zahlreichen Neuerungen wie z.B. Handelszonen, stellte sich für mich bald heraus, dass sich die Einarbeitung in das Thema Kampagnenkarte etwas länger hinziehen würde und damit für mich nicht so relevant sei. Daher beschloss ich nach der Vorführung mich ganz dem Gefechtsmodus zu Lande und zu See zu widmen
 Zwischen leckeren Semmeln und reichlich zu trinken machte ich mich daran alles gründlich zu testen.

*Heraus kam folgendes:*


*Der Landkrieg: * Im Krieg zu Lande haben einige Neuerungen, vor allem im Bereich der taktischen Möglichkeiten, den Weg in das kunstvoll verzierte Benutzermenü gefunden. Es gibt beispielsweise die Möglichkeit bestimmte Einheiten bei Beschuss hinter Bäumen und anderen Verstecken Deckung suchen zu lassen und das Feuer zu erwidern, oder während des Feuerns auf feindliche Truppen vorrücken zu lassen (_was bei drei Reihen heißen soll, dass die erste Linie schießt, die hintere nachrückt und feuert, dann rückt die zweite Reihe nach, während die anderen nachladen usw. So ist der Bewegungsablauf ununterbrochen und holt so die maximale Feuerkraft aus der gewählten Einheit.)_. Auch haben Raketen ihren Einzug in das Schlachtgeschehen erhalten. Sie haben eine beträchtliche Feuerreichweite, sind aber relativ ungenau. Diese Ungenauigkeit machen sie aber durch den moralischen Schaden, den die gegnerischen Truppen erleiden wieder wett. Eine auch sehr gelungene Neuerung gegenüber Medieval 2, die mir persönlich mit am besten gefallen hat, ist die nun agilere Artillerie die, sofern sie mittels Pferd und Anhänger bewegt wird, nun schnell von einem Punkt zum anderen gebracht werden kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Belagerungen*  waren im 18. Jahrhundert eher selten. Die alten Festungen und Burgen wie sie aus den Vorgängern bekannt sind, wurden in entweder sehr kleine oder riesige Sternenforts umgebaut. Nun ist es endlich möglich die Einheiten frei auf den Mauern zu positionieren. Ich war nie ein großer Fan von Belagerungen, doch hat mich dieser Einblick überzeugt, in Zukunft mal öfter ein Fort zu erobern oder zu verteidigen.

*Die KI * scheint mir um einiges klüger zu sein als zuvor. Sie ist unberechenbar und macht meist nicht zweimal hintereinander das gleiche. Greift man sie zweimal von derselben Stelle aus an, wird sie in der Regel anders agieren. Aber wie beständig die KI auf Dauer ist, wird sich im Lauf der Zeit noch herausstellen.

*Die Balance*  zwischen Infanterie und Kavallerie bedarf zwar noch minimaler Anpassung, ist aber ansonsten sehr gut gelungen. Wie auch in den Vorgängern von Empire: Total War, ist die  Kavallerie eine verheerende Waffe gegen feindliche Infanterie-Reihen, solange diese keine Pikeniere enthalten. Mit etwas Anlauf schneiden sie eine große Bresche in die Linien und reiben die Einheit dann von innen auf. Wenn keine Hilfe von anderen Einheiten dazu stößt, sieht es für die Infanterie dann relativ schlecht aus. Dafür reicht eine gut gezielte Salve von z.B. einer Grenadier-Einheit aus, um der Kavallerie empfindlichen Schaden mit hohen Verlusten hinzuzufügen.

*Die Steuerung * kann auf drei verschiedene Einstellungen gestellt werden. Zum einem auf die W A S D-, Total-War-, oder Benutzerdefinierte Steuerung. Im Vergleich zur Total-War-Steuerung stellte sich die W A S D-Variante als die benutzerfreundlichste heraus. Mit einem einfachen Klicken des Mausrades lässt sich die Kamera in sämtliche Richtungen drehen. Im Gefecht reagieren die ausgewählten Einheiten zügig und machen nun endlich in 99% der Fälle auch das, was sie sollen. Im Vorgänger Medieval 2, war es ja leider so, dass man mehrmals voller Wut auf die Tasten schlagen musste, bis sich die Einheiten endlich mal dazu herabließen sich zu bewegen. Das es dieses Problem nun nicht mehr gibt, ist eine sehr erfreuliche Verbesserung.

*Der Seekrieg * ist das absolute Schmuckstück des gesamten Spiels. Die detailgetreuen Nachbauten der Schiffe, die Vielfältigkeit, die tollen Sounds sowie die Atmosphäre machen die Seeschlachten zu etwas Besonderem.
 Große Aufmerksamkeit habe ich den drei verschiedenen Ladungen die die Schiffe abschießen  können gewidmet. Die erste wäre die normale Kanonenkugel, der Round-Shot, als zweites gibt es den Chain-Shot, der zwei kleine, mit Ketten verbundene Kanonenkugeln abfeuert und so die Segel und Masten zerlegt, was die Manövrierfähigkeit des Gegners einschränkt. Als letztes ist dann noch der Grape-Shot verfügbar. Dieser besteht aus kleinen Schrapnellen, die die Decks der feindlichen Schiffe aufräumen. Dies ist sinnvoll, wenn feindliche Schiffe geentert werden sollen.  Zudem gab es in der Schiffsauswahl noch ein Dampf- und Raketenschiff, wobei sich das Dampfschiff eher als potenzielle Gefahrenstelle enttarnte. Wurde es von allen Seiten beschossen und ging dann mit einer riesigen Explosion in Rauch auf, war es für alle näheren Schiffe nicht sonderlich angenehm. Die große Explosionswelle zerfetzt so ziemlich alles was sich im näheren Umkreis aufhält. Genauso das Raketenschiff. Dieses kann Raketen abfeuern, die feindliche Schiffe in Brand stecken. Daher sollte man sich vor ihnen gewaltig in acht nehmen. Zu beachten ist im Seekrieg bei Empire: Total War jedoch, dass man sehr viel besser fährt, wenn man als Admiral, nicht als Kapitän der einzelnen Schiffe agiert. Anwendbar sind viele realistische Taktiken, die man sich aus alten und geschichtsträchtigen Seeschlachten abschauen kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Beeindruckend fand ich die perfekt simulierte und exakt berechnete Schadenssimulation der sinkenden Schiffe. So sinken die Schiffe wenn sie z.B. achtern einen Volltreffer erleiden auch erst dort ins Wasser ein und gehen dann, je nachdem wie schwer der Schaden ist, auch unterschiedlich schnell unter. Jedoch ist es nicht empfehlenswert mit mehr als insgesamt 20 Schiffen zu spielen, da das Spiel dann am Rande des Spielbaren schlittert. Ansonsten ist es ein wirklich gelungener Teil von Empire: Total War, der alleine schon den Kauf des Spiels wert ist.

*Die Steam * Plattform ist eine sehr gute Alternative zu Gamespy. Ich begrüße diese Entscheidung sehr, da Gamespy in der  Vergangenheit in Sachen Zuverlässigkeit sehr zu wünschen übrig gelassen hat. Die Verwaltung des Spiels, und vor allem der Updates direkt über Steam, ist ein tolles Feature das sich auch wenn möglich, in vielen anderen zukünftigen Spielen etablieren sollte.

*Der Multiplayermodus*  scheint mir um einiges stabiler zu sein als der von Medieval 2. Doch wie er z.B. bei langsameren Teilnehmern reagiert, konnte ich nicht testen. Alles in allem ist der MP-Modus sehr gelungen.

*Zu bemängeln*  sind nur noch die langen Ladezeiten und die unübersichtlichen Einheitengruppierungen. Wie mir versichert wurde, wird derzeit noch an diesen Problemen gearbeitet.


*Der Gesamteindruck*  von Empire: Total War ist grandios.Der Titel hat mich schon seit der Demo trotz kleinerer Kinderkrankheiten überzeugt.
 Dies liegt nicht nur an der bombastischen Grafik und den tollen Sounds, die die Total War Reihe auf den heutigen Stand der Technik katapultieren, sondern auch an den neuen Möglichkeiten die das Spiel rund um das 18. Jahrhundert bietet.

 Hiermit möchte ich Sega und vor allem Herrn Weidenbeck für die Einladung zu diesem Event herzlich danken. Dies war eine sehr interessante Erfahrung, die ich nicht missen möchte. Ich bin erstaunt was man mit 50 Programmierern und dreieinhalb Jahren Entwicklungszeit alles auf die Beine stellen kann. In diesem Sinne: Weiter so!


Video des Events von Gamestar: http://www.gamestar.de/index.cfm?pid=453&pk=11874
  
Bilder werden noch folgen!



 Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

 ELITEofLUCKY





 Dies ist ein Thread in dem bitte nur Erfahrungen und dergleichen gepostet werden. Für Probleme und Diskussionen gibt es einen Sammelthread.


----------



## Doney (1. März 2009)

grandioser einblick... ich hatt ja mit dem gedanken gespielt zu warten, bis empire dann nach ein paar monaten etwas günstiger geworden ist...

aber ich glaub das halt ich nich aus^^

hier entsteht auf jeden fall in nächster zeit eine art tagebuch der admiräle und offiziere die Empire spielen...

freu mich schon meine schlacht-, diplomatie- und wirtschaftserfahrungen in Empire: total war mit den anderen hier zu teilen...

hast du in erfahrung bringen können was für ne internetübertragungsrate der multiplayer mindestens schluckt?

bezweifle fast dass mein dorf-dsl reicht...


----------



## Lucky.Smile (1. März 2009)

Nein, wir konnten nur den Netzwerkmodus testen.


----------



## Wendigo (1. März 2009)

Es erinnert mich doch ein wenig an Cossacks 2
Falls das jemand kennt.
Kann man bei dem Spiel eigentlich auch Städte gründen und ausbauen.
Riesige Städte erbauen usw....
Sprich ein Touch von der Anno Reihe.....Ist dies möglich?


----------



## Lucky.Smile (1. März 2009)

Nein, ein direkten Ausbau der Städte wie in anderen Strategiespielen ist nicht möglich. Man kann nur innerhalb der Kampagnenkarte Gebäude erforschen bzw. bauen.
Dort sind die Standpunkte für Dörfer und Städte vorgegeben. Inwiefern sich die Anzahl der Gebäude auf die tatsächliche Größe der Städte auswirkt, konnte ich leider nicht testen.


MfG: Lucky


----------



## Lucky.Smile (1. März 2009)

Das Video mit Interviews das von der Gamestar erstellt wurde, könnt ihr hier betrachten: Video: Empire: Total War - Special - Strategie | Trailer | Videos | GameStar.de


----------



## Wendigo (1. März 2009)

Mich wundert es eigentlich, dass alle kein Problem mit Steam haben.
Wirkt wie gekauft...


----------



## Doney (2. März 2009)

was is dein problem mit steam?


----------



## Wendigo (2. März 2009)

Bisher gar nichts 

Ich habe derzeitig nicht einmal die Rechenleistung, um mir so en Spiel leisten zu können.
Man liest nur so viel negatives darüber. Alleine schon bei amazon.de


----------



## ZakMc (2. März 2009)

hey, danke für dein bericht!


----------



## WW_Eisenherz (2. März 2009)

Grüsse von deinen Viceadmiral 

Schön mal was von dir zu hören nun weiß ich ja wo ich dich finde


----------



## Doney (3. März 2009)

wann war glei nochma release?


----------



## king_hoe (3. März 2009)

mein letzter infostand is, dass morgen der release is. wenn da jemand was anderes weis, nur zu.


----------



## Doney (3. März 2009)

oh^^... hehe


----------



## Wire_Damage (3. März 2009)

Ich bekomme die Special Forces und kann es kaum erwarten, bin seit Rome dabei und Medieval 2 liebe ich, genauso wie Rome...
Wegen Empire hab ich den Rechner Aufgerüstet.


----------



## Avedis (3. März 2009)

Total War - Zone | Rund ums Spiel

Erste Eindrücke der ETW-User


----------



## Doney (4. März 2009)

hats jemand schon?


----------

